# Ok let's try this again



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Wow - that's fabulous. I don't do conformation but am around numerous folks who do and I know it's a bit tougher for owner-handler. That is so great for her.


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

Oh wow I follow Rufio on Instagram! That is so wonderful for her, and owner-handled to boot! She must be so excited


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Rufio is gorgeous! I follow his adventures on Facebook. His owner is a good photographer and Rufio is very photogenic - plus a little bit of a ham. Congrats to them both on success in the ring!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

That's so incredible. Not an easy sport for a newbie to get into. Huge congratulations!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words, I told her to be sure to check the forum, so hopefully she will see them. 
It's not easy for a newbie to get out there, especially in big shows, among all handlers, and do a great job like she does.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Congratulations to Rufio and littlesnow. That's very impressive! I bet they're hooked now


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

And congratulations to you too, Barb, and Tito. It may not be easy for a newbie, but an excellent dog makes it a *little* easier.


----------



## goldenenthusiast (Jul 28, 2014)

Thank you all for the very kind words! I'm so thrilled and couldn't stop grinning on the car ride home!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, was really hoping to see some fabulous pictures.......


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Congratulations! That's wonderful. You must be such a proud mama


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think more congrats are in order<:

And he has his dad's face.


----------



## goldenenthusiast (Jul 28, 2014)

Megora said:


> I think more congrats are in order<:
> 
> And he has his dad's face.


Thank you!! And wow, that is a very big compliment!


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

A HUGE congratulations! He's a beauty!


----------

